# What would we be surprised to know about you?



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

For me, people are surprised to learn that I once worked for a carnival . That is how I ended up living in Massachusetts.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

You may as well know.
I like putting Mayo on Pizza.

And I like it that way!!!!!!!!!!!
So get off my back!!!!!!!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

How on earth would ya even think to do that? Lol


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

It was the 70's. We were experimenting with all sorts of things.

But don't knock it till you try it.
Maybe a little black pepper on it too.

Be wild.
Be free.
Pass the Helman's


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I play piano and organ, mostly gospel and jazz. I look like a cross between Santa Claus and Grizzly Adams but love to cook and bake.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

That I enjoy listening to Delta Blues recordings of early 20th century artists.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I can speak pig latin and bum latin fluently......lol


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I painted Debbie Harry's naked boobs with aqua and silver body paint for a photo shoot


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i have a chihuahua and i like her.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

.... That I know I ain't perfect....


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I can also see things that are not really there.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

The actor Bill Pullman (the president on Independence Day) worked on my family's dairy farm when he was a teenager.

I only drink fruit wine (other than grape) and mead, and it has to be sweet. Snobby wine drinkers look down their snooty noses at me, but I like what I like. And I freely admit I am a horrendous coffee snob.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

The last grade I completed was the 8th, yet I have a BA. and have worked in the school system for over 25 years.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> I can also see things that are not really there.




Lol, ya got me scratching my head this morning!
Pass the mayo, for my blt!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

JJ Grandits said:


> I can also see things that are not really there.


I have seen, heard, smelled and felt my old boss.....on several occasions.

At my work place (which used to be the restaurant that she and I worked together at 15 years ago) is the only place I see, hear, smell and feel her.


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

Well, if you must know...

This is me at my highly skilled computer job..

Working in my high rise apartment complex...


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I wired George Jones log cabin he had here in Texas way back when and danced with Charly McClain at a get together he had when we all finished.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

roadless said:


> For me, people are surprised to learn that I once worked for a carnival . That is how I ended up living in Massachusetts.


Curious. Do you live in Pa or Mass? I ask because I did a stint in the Bethlehem/Allentown area. Too cold for a Texas boy like me but was pretty country outside of town.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I just moved back to PA. after many years in Massachusetts. 
I'm near Reading.
So far this winter has been great, I'm not a fan of the cold either.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

roadless said:


> I just moved back to PA. after many years in Massachusetts.
> I'm near Reading.
> So far this winter has been great, I'm not a fan of the cold either.


They still have that big outlet mall there?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Beats me....not really into shopping, unless it's farmer's markets, flea markets. .....

They are more laid back and suit my budget!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Dick Durock The Swamp Thing gave me away at my wedding in Van Ives Cal.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> They still have that big outlet mall there?


Yes, the outlets are still there but there is a newer complex in Tannersville, PA. 

My daughters and I were at the Woodbury Commons Outlet in Central Valley, NY yesterday, they are about an half hour out of NYC. We were there right after it opened at 7 am, by noon the crowds were ugly. We found some great deals.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Yes, the outlets are still there but there is a newer complex in Tannersville, PA.
> 
> My daughters and I were at the Woodbury Commons Outlet in Central Valley, NY yesterday, they are about an half hour out of NYC. We were there right after it opened at 7 am, by noon the crowds were ugly. We found some great deals.


I always like that one in Reading because it was in that old factory or warehouse.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Mmm, I will have to check it out, love old factory buildings.

In Little Falls, NY, they converted an old factory into an indoor flea market and cafe.
It was awesome. Loved to go there on a rainy day.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I was going to list a few not-so-common crafty-type things I enjoy doing, but then realized they're not so surprising considering the membership of this forum, so the only "surprising" tidbit about me I guess would be that even though I LOVE making silver jewelry, I never wear jewelry...ever.

Kind of creates a crafting crisis for me...my "rule" is when I choose a craft, the end result needs to be something I have need of and can actually use, so why make jewelry if I don't wear it? GAH!

So I guess one might wonder just why I ever started making jewelry in the first place...I was drawn to it because I wanted to know how to work metal, even if it was on a small scale, so there!


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

I used to be a liberal progressive

:::gasp:::

:shocked:


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

I got to visit the brig for a bar fight.. Hey I was an innocent bystander!:teehee:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> It was the 70's. We were experimenting with all sorts of things.
> 
> But don't knock it till you try it.
> Maybe a little black pepper on it too.
> ...


That must have been some *good* stuff to make you think Hellman's is really mayonnaise.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

^^^^
But of course, No Really!
( is that how ya got your name? )


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

roadless said:


> ^^^^
> But of course, No Really!
> ( is that how ya got your name? )


Yeah, that sounds right :heh:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> Yes, the outlets are still there but there is a newer complex in Tannersville, PA.
> 
> My daughters and I were at the Woodbury Commons Outlet in Central Valley, NY yesterday, they are about an half hour out of NYC. We were there right after it opened at 7 am, by noon the crowds were ugly. We found some great deals.


That place is crowded ugly even when it's not the Christmas season. For going there, you are a braver man than I Gunga Din.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

That before retirement I was a Federal Agent with the last 5 &1/2 years as the supervisor over drug investigators. In earlier years I was even an undercover agent complete with button cameras and a transmitter purse. Now I'm just a farmer's wife but that doesn't surprise anyone unless you were one of the guys I sent away to the big house!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

roadless said:


> Mmm, I will have to check it out, love old factory buildings.
> 
> In Little Falls, NY, they converted an old factory into an indoor flea market and cafe.
> It was awesome. Loved to go there on a rainy day.


Is that the building right along the river Roadless? I go through Little Falls every time I head up to the cabin.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Yep, it sure is. 
My former cabin was a couple of miles from there in Salisbury. 
Geeze, I sure do miss it....


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Tommyice said:


> That place is crowded ugly even when it's not the Christmas season. For going there, you are a braver man than I Gunga Din.


I'd heard that, but I'd never been to Woodbury before yesterday. My oldest daughter loves it, and the youngest was home from VA and we wanted to shop and the decent malls in the area would have been horrible. 

Honestly, it was wonderful at 7:30 am (we left home at 5:30) and didn't get awful until around noon. It was ugly when we left at 1:30. I'm definitely not a people person and I was fine up until noon. 

The place needs more than one small Starbucks tho...


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Mmmm, I will have to check it out next time I go to Massachusetts, I go by the exit.
I would want to be there early too!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> The actor Bill Pullman (the president on Independence Day) worked on my family's dairy farm when he was a teenager.
> 
> I only drink fruit wine (other than grape) and mead, and it has to be sweet. Snobby wine drinkers look down their snooty noses at me, but I like what I like. And I freely admit I am a horrendous coffee snob.



I liked the wine at church for communion so much I asked what it was , Mogen David concord grape , kosher for Passover , now I get it by the gallon the wine snob would look down at me also


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That must have been some *good* stuff to make you think Hellman's is really mayonnaise.


You work with what you got.
In an emergency I'd even go for the Miracle Whip.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm still trying to get past the idea of mayo on pizza. 

I have no deep dark secrets but I do speak 3 languages but can only read English and I have a strong dislike for moose meat, which happens to be the big guys favourite.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Maybe moose meat would be better with mayo?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Miss Kay said:


> That before retirement I was a Federal Agent with the last 5 &1/2 years as the supervisor over drug investigators. In earlier years I was even an undercover agent complete with button cameras and a transmitter purse. Now I'm just a farmer's wife but that doesn't surprise anyone unless you were one of the guys I sent away to the big house!


Ah, so that was you then....:lookout:


Just kidding of course.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

roadless said:


> Maybe moose meat would be better with mayo?


I hate mayo. But don't tell anyone here.


----------



## DaveNay (Nov 25, 2012)

I see dead people.

But seriously....

I put BBQ sauce on my macaroni and cheese.

Oh, and I like listening to Neil Diamond and Barry Manilow.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

:gossip: It will be our secret mreynolds.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

*[Barry Manilow???*] lol


I like Neil Diamond too!


----------



## DaveNay (Nov 25, 2012)

roadless said:


> *[Barry Manilow???*] lol
> 
> 
> I like Neil Diamond too!


Copacabana FTW


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

My former coworker would play that song during lunch break and dance around the classroom!
Worked for her too!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

roadless said:


> Maybe moose meat would be better with mayo?


I feel that moose meat tastes like pine needles so I suspect it would just spoil perfectly good mayo.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

There is some serious bias here.
You can put sour cream on a taco.
No problem with blue cheese on a chicken wing.
Mustard on pretzels, no problem.
But a little mayo on a pizza and suddenly I'm a heretic!

I offer the mayo challenge.
If our ancestors could forsake everything, get on leaky ships and travel across the ocean into the unknown, you can travel across the kitchen to the fridge and put some mayo on a pizza.
I mean, come on, this is a homesteading site. Live dangerously.

I'm almost afraid to say what I do with leftover cold spaghetti.


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

I love chicken gizzards on the grill.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

popscott said:


> I love chicken gizzards on the grill.



You're making my mouth water.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Neil Diamond and Barry Manilow? No thank you. 

I was one of those people in a "death before disco" t-shirt, it's rock for me, what is now called classic rock. I like southern rock and a bit of rockabilly too. 

I grew up on old country, and still like some the genre but it's popish now. Not a fan of rap, but I like some reggae, and to relax I listen to baroque, Vivaldi in particular.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

JJ Grandits said:


> You may as well know.
> I like putting Mayo on Pizza.
> 
> And I like it that way!!!!!!!!!!!
> So get off my back!!!!!!!


I put mayo in spaghetti, but, only Dukes Mayo.


----------



## DaveNay (Nov 25, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> I was one of those people in a "death before disco" t-shirt, it's rock for me, what is now called classic rock. I like southern rock and a bit of rockabilly too.


No doubt. I am most definitely an AC/DC and Def Leppard type guy, but that's not the topic of this thread.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I eat mayo on my fries... seriously.



....and I for some weird reason like disco.. even though I grew up on rock and roll, and I'm huge into Electronicia and breakbeat music...

Funny.. My city friends would all expect this kind of stuff from me.. but around here, all the things my city frinds would be surprised by, ya'll would think nothing of it..


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Farmerga said:


> I put mayo in spaghetti, but, only *Dukes Mayo*.


That's the only *real* one


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

JJ Grandits said:


> There is some serious bias here.
> You can put sour cream on a taco.
> No problem with blue cheese on a chicken wing.
> Mustard on pretzels, no problem.
> ...


I mentioned your mayo theory to the guy who eats meat that tastes like pine needles and he seemed to think that mayo would be fine on pizza, if there was no ranch dressing left in the fridge, which he applies liberally to mashed potatoes.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

wr said:


> I feel that moose meat tastes like pine needles so I suspect it would just spoil perfectly good mayo.


That's their diet. I've had venison that tasted like that - deer that lived in cedar swamps. Now I get venison that feed on corn, carrots and sugar beets.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

suitcase_sally said:


> That's their diet. I've had venison that tasted like that - deer that lived in cedar swamps. Now I get venison that feed on corn, carrots and sugar beets.


Yes, it is. I've had great tasting moose meat as well but because I find it's a bit of a crap shoot as to what you're going to get, I prefer to not hunt them at all. 

I don't mind caribou but the big guy claims that if you hunt caribou in the area he grew up, the meat is often gritty so he'd have to be pretty hungry to shoot one.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I don't know if anything about me would surprise anybody.
1. I do have friends who are liberals, the old "live and let live" type though.
2. I am an identical twin.
3. I like Celtic punk/rock/folk/traditional music.
4. I drove a 68 GTO in high school.
5. I was once arrested for armed robbery.
6. I'm getting old.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> I don't know if anything about me would surprise anybody.
> 1. I do have friends who are liberals, the old "live and let live" type though.
> 2. I am an identical twin.
> 3. I like Celtic punk/rock/folk/traditional music.
> ...


Who did your twin rob ?:grin:


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

TripleD said:


> Who did your twin rob ?:grin:


LOL
I was in the wrong place at the wrong time
I stopped at a liquor store one night and bought some beer, then got in my car and drove away.
as soon as I left, a couple guys came in with shotguns and robbed the place.
My car was the only one witnesses saw leaving.
I will admit, those cops responded fast. I didn't make it 5 blocks before they had me.
They had me cuffed and stuffed for a while, but eventually let me go.
The clerk knew me and cleared me.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> I don't know if anything about me would surprise anybody.
> 1. I do have friends who are liberals, the old "live and let live" type though.
> 2. I am an identical twin.
> 3. I like Celtic punk/rock/folk/traditional music.
> ...


I'm not sure that my folks liked me all that much because my first car was a Pinto.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

wr said:


> I'm not sure that my folks liked me all that much because my first car was a Pinto.


Mine was a VW Camper.. It sure wasn't cool.. well, at least until it was time to move to the back seat


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Mine was a f-150 that was a year younger than me.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Mine was a Dodge D-50, potato brown. I called it "The Spud".


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Mine was a Ford Probe. Turbo button....yeah!


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

wr said:


> I'm not sure that my folks liked me all that much because my first car was a Pinto.


LOL!! Were your first tub toys a toaster and a radio??


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

My first car was a '72 Chevelle. I bought it, my parents didn't give it to me. 

My mom did give "us" a car once - a "not quite wore out" Geo Metro for DH to use as a commuter vehicle.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Our first car was a 63 Rambler...the GTO came later, and my brother and I bought it ourselves.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> I only drink fruit wine (other than grape) and mead, and it has to be sweet. Snobby wine drinkers look down their snooty noses at me, but I like what I like. And I freely admit I am a horrendous coffee snob.


You and me need to get together!
I've got a ridiculous amount of mead and fruit wines in secondary right now....not to mention about 200 bottles of various that we've done over the last few years.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

I have gotten paid to take my clothes off. (by women of course) 
fast forward 20 years 
I used to sang Bass with a Gospel Quartet for 7 yrs


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Nevermind, was being naughty. 

No surprise there! ; )


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

MO_cows said:


> My first car was a '72 Chevelle. I bought it, my parents didn't give it to me.
> 
> My mom did give "us" a car once - a "not quite wore out" Geo Metro for DH to use as a commuter vehicle.



The first car my daughter bought was a Geo Tracker. I've never figured out how she got her Neapolitan mastiff in it but they covered a lot of miles.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

:whistlin: People are surprised to learn that I didn't get a drivers license until I was 24.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

18 for me.. I was in Germany until then and it was just too expensive for kids to drive over there.

However, while there, I worked summer jobs at the base motor pool and I learned to drive just about everything the military had on the base.. I also worked on the golf course, and drove pretty much all day mowing fairways with large gang mowers on tractors, and several greens mowers along with all the truck..

Now I get to drive a cab over firetruck and big a 3000 gallon tanker...


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

I voted for Romney in 2012 because I wanted to punish the Democrats for stuffing a bad idea down my throat without at least letting me have some generic pharmaceuticals to keep my costs down. This won't surprise independents, but the Kool-Aid drinking propaganda parrots around here might be surprised.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I've also castrated sheep with my teeth. But I don't keep that a secret. Most people tend to give me a lot of room once they find out. It has always kept the labor in line.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

In 1984 I hit David Lee Roth upside the head with a cold pizza.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

JJ Grandits said:


> I've also castrated sheep with my teeth. But I don't keep that a secret. Most people tend to give me a lot of room once they find out. It has always kept the labor in line.


That's some hard core farming right there...


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

That IS hard core, my husband thought I was hardcore for finishing shoeing a horse after she broke my leg, but I think you win.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Tiempo said:


> In 1984 I hit David Lee Roth upside the head with a cold pizza.


Was it for wearing spandex pants?


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

roadless said:


> Was it for wearing gross skin tight pants?


Seeing as chances are I was wearing similar at the time, probably not..lol

It was actually for trying to break in the bathroom door when I was in there because he didn't think he should have to wait for anyone.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Tiempo said:


> Seeing as *chances are I was wearing similar* at the time, probably not..lol
> 
> It was actually for trying to break in the bathroom door when I was in there because he didn't think he should have to wait for anyone.


They wouldn't look gross on you though


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

JJ Grandits said:


> I've also castrated sheep with my teeth. But I don't keep that a secret. Most people tend to give me a lot of room once they find out. It has always kept the labor in line.


Was that you on the episode of Dirty Jobs showing Mike Rowe how to do that?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Tiempo said:


> In 1984 I hit David Lee Roth upside the head with a cold pizza.


A shame it didn't keep him from making a comeback (if you want to call it that) this year..


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> They wouldn't look gross on you though


There are probably pictures somewhere...lol


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm so glad the internet was not a "thing" in the 80's.........


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I met a lot of bands and artists working on the local crews in Lubbock Tx.. 

I was also a bar tender, bar back, and DJ in several night clubs there too.. 

A couple of the better nights was when Iron Maiden came into the club, and another was when Husker Du came and played at a few of the bar tender's pad, which had a half pipe in the back yard,. That was one great skate night!


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

JJ Grandits said:


> I've also castrated sheep with my teeth. But I don't keep that a secret. Most people tend to give me a lot of room once they find out. It has always kept the labor in line.


 I might not believe someone who said that...but I watched my vet do it right in front of me to a goat... You guys got dropped on your head as a youngin'.....


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

simi-steading said:


> I met a lot of bands and artists working on the local crews in Lubbock Tx..
> 
> I was also a bar tender, bar back, and DJ in several night clubs there too..
> 
> A couple of the better nights was when Iron Maiden came into the club, and another was when Husker Du came and played at a few of the bar tender's pad, which had a half pipe in the back yard,. That was one great skate night!


Iron Maiden are good dudes. many, many years ago I stopped in for a quick drink in the pub behind the Manchester Apollo where they were to play later that night.

Steve Harris was at the bar and we chatted for a moment. He asked me if I was going to the show and I told him I might pop round and see if there were any tickets left. He said, 'never mind that, I'll take you in'

He took me with him backstage, told the roadies to give me a seat on the stage just behind the side curtain and I watched the whole show from there. Even got to watch "Eddie" costume up 

Invited me for drinks and supper in town afterwards and when it was time for him to turn in, thanked me for hanging out and made sure I got safely into a taxi home...no pass made, just kindness and hospitality. A true gentleman.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

That was pretty much the kind of guys I remember them being.. I talked to them a bit.. real laid back and very approachable..


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm a surprising kinda feller.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Um....how so?
No details? : )


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I figured the fact that I'm a surprising fellow would be surprising enough. 
There's a man who heard voices in his head his entire life who claims I cured him.  How's that?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Well, I'm not surprised your surprising!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

The most surprising thing is... that Martianchick met that fellow down in Florida yesterday. Lol!
The universe unfolds in ways to astound us.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

We should all be aware of how surprising we are. Any of our actions result in reactions. We should strive for positive results, but it doesn't matter. Prayers are better than striving. It works that way.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It was when they first started talking about taking The Flag from atop the SC Statehouse. I think it was 94, maybe early 95. I was an adult man and held a position of respect in my community. One night this fellow jumped a fence, climbed to the top of the town water tower, then climbed 20 or so foot up a radio antennae and hung The Flag up there. Oh, it was beautiful sight come Sunday morning!, that flag flapping proudly in the breeze. It was his flippant finger in the eye of his little world. He could never have imagined that day what his little act of rebellion would mean to his town. How could he have not!?! He was just young and dumb. 

Many people that he knew and loved were greatly offended by that thing up there, waving over our little town. It hit a very raw and tender spot in them, and it didn't say to them what it said to him. It said very ugly things. He couldn't very well climb back up there and take it down, and they couldn't find anyone willing to climb that antenna and remove it. So, for several weeks, that cloth waved from its staff, and he could see it from his kitchen. 

Many of his friends thought the person who hung it up there was a hero, but,he knew better. The person who hung it up there was an inconsiderate jerk who had not thought about anyone else but himself. He wasn't afraid of the legal repercussions but, he was mortified by the repercussions of saying what he never had intended to say in the first place, but what he had said pretty damed loudly none the less. 
I hope to, one day, make that right.


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

I once drove a Gremlin...... with a V8 under the hood...


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

MO_cows said:


> Was that you on the episode of Dirty Jobs showing Mike Rowe how to do that?


Nope. This was back in the early 70's. I was just a young college kid from the city. They said,"We're gonna castrate sheep and here's how you're going to do it".
And I said, " uh, yeah.............right".


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

I prefer to shoot muzzle loaders over cartridge guns.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

popscott said:


> I once drove a Gremlin...... with a V8 under the hood...


I once drove a V8 with a gremlin under the hood.:heh:


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

no really said:


> I once drove a V8 with a gremlin under the hood.:heh:



We have an International that's full of gremlins and has significantly contributed to my eloquent use of profanity.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a Jeep addiction. My wife and I counted up the other night how many I have owned since she has known me and we are sitting at number 18.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Joejeep...there may be a recovery program for that!


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

You wouldn't know it to look at me today but I was a local celebrity and preteen heartthrob for about six weeks in 1969. 

That spring the high school was staging the then-hot musical "Oliver" and, since they needed younger kids to play workhouse boys, our elementary music teacher wrangled a bunch of us to the auditions. Due to circumstances I still do not understand I was cast in the role of Oliver. 

We had a brilliant director, Mr. Jones (a guidance counselor at the high school) and some really great voice talent in key roles (Fagin, Mr. Bumble, and my cousin MaryAnn as Nancy) so the production turned out to be a big hit. We got flattering write-ups in the local press and added extra performances to satisfy the demand for tickets. 

As for me, I was a fourth grader and the youngest person in the show by two years. My part had lines, but also plenty of singing and dancing, including a big solo ("Where Is Love"). I got my picture in the newspapers and a lot of attention. Suddenly girls were fawning over me, following me home from school and otherwise freaking me out. Nothing like that has happened to me before or since, and it did not last very long. Summer break began a few weeks after our last performance, and by fall my celebrity status was a dim memory.

A postscript: It turns out there was a reel-to-reel sound recording of one of our performances in someone's attic for many years, and my older brother (who also was in the show, as The Artful Dodger) go hold of it. For my 55th birthday last year, he surprised me with a DVD he had made from the tape copy. Imagine my anticipation in settling in to listen to the performance. A chance to glory in my long-ago stardom! Tangible evidence of my precocious musical genius! 

And then I found out I had been terrible. I screeched the high notes, alternately rushed and lagged the tempo, and generally couldn't carry a tune in a bucket. In fifteen minutes the recording undermined a large part of the mythology of my childhood. That's life for you - an endless string of lessons in humility. But it could have been worse. It might have been a video recording, and then I would have had to give up my memory of having been an awesome dancer too.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

roadless said:


> Joejeep...there may be a recovery program for that!


But that takes me admitting it is a problem...just not ready for that right now...in the middle of a good one.


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

If i told you; i would be expected to kill you; immediately !!!!!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Bwahaa...in the mood I'm in it wouldn't be a fair fight!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Speaking of reel to reels, I own two, and still listen to tapes.. My wife even bought a very rare Beatles tape about 8 years ago for well over $100... That's how much she likes the Beatles, and how cool she thinks reel tapes are..


----------



## farmsteader6 (Dec 19, 2014)

Ive never chewed a piece of gum and im 40 yrs old. 

My father and i were extras in the joe pesci film called the public eye. Portions of it were filmed in cincinnati. We were in a crowd scene in the last 30 seconds of the movie. I was 15 at the time. Got paid $50. Lol. 

Ive stuttered since i was in the 3rd grade. But i never stuttered when i talked to girls, drank or was mad. My father would laugh when i would do a kermit the frog voice because i wouldnt stutter and when he asked me why, i told him because kermit didnt stutter.


----------



## farmsteader6 (Dec 19, 2014)

My first car was a 77 nova. Straight six. Bench seat. Power nothing and an 8track in the dash.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I remember listening to Marshall Tucker on a reel to reel......darn near wore it out.
Great sound!


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

I saw an "extinct" cougar in northern Ontario. 

And I big one- I kind of liked Ronald Reagan


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

I have never been to a college, or, professional sports event.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> We have an International that's full of gremlins and has significantly contributed to my eloquent use of profanity.


My first horse truck was an ancient one ton International, the color was calf scour green. It had a nearly vertical ramp and one had to be horse whisperer level to get a new horse to load on it. 

No gremlins tho, it ran like a champ.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

keenataz said:


> I saw an "extinct" cougar in northern Ontario.
> 
> And I big one- I kind of liked Ronald Reagan


I've never seen a cougar, but I did kinda like Ronnie.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> My first horse truck was an ancient one ton International, the color was calf scour green. It had a nearly vertical ramp and one had to be horse whisperer level to get a new horse to load on it.
> 
> No gremlins tho, it ran like a champ.


We have one International that predates circuit boards and emissions devices that is kept in perfect maintained condition and remains our go to truck when technology inevitably fails.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I owned a Jeep


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I've owned several jeeps and I'm wishing I had one now instead of a small car made out of recycled shopping bags.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Good looking rig there raddad


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

wr said:


> We have one International that predates circuit boards and emissions devices that is kept in perfect maintained condition and remains our go to truck when technology inevitably fails.


Speaking of Internationals This place is about 4 miles from my home. I believe he has about 20. Hope this works..

<iframe src="https://www.google.com/maps/embed?p...9938!4f3.761950469166962!5f0.7820865974627469" width="600" height="450" frameborder="0" style="border:0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I own 25 farm tractors, 7 garden tractors, 41 year old ford truck, a 39 year old car and a bunch of other old stuff like snowmobiles, and motor cycles.


I also like BLT pizza which has a lot of mayo on it.


 Al


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

My uncle drove Jeep pickup trucks until they stopped making them. The earliest one I remember was a 1962 Jeep Gladiator, he finally retired it around 1980 because the floor board rusted out.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

joejeep92 said:


> Good looking rig there raddad



Thank You Joe


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

alleyyooper said:


> I own 25 farm tractors, 7 garden tractors, 41 year old ford truck, a 39 year old car and a bunch of other old stuff like snowmobiles, and motor cycles.
> 
> 
> I also like BLT pizza which has a lot of mayo on it.
> ...



I also had a few old trucks


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

JJ Grandits said:


> You may as well know.
> I like putting Mayo on Pizza.
> 
> And I like it that way!!!!!!!!!!!
> So get off my back!!!!!!!


I put mustard on pizza so I feel ya.

I put mayo in lots of things that gag people like greens or pinto beans.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Just thought of this, when roasting marshmallows, I pop the whole thing in my mouth first, roll it around, then put in on my stick!
It helps it to roast evenly without burning, and no one tries to steal em!:grin:


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't like roasted marshmallows unless they're part of a S'more.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Yep, me too raddad, the way I do it makes them perfect for s'mores....all mushy n gooey but not burnt.


----------



## farmsteader6 (Dec 19, 2014)

I put sugar in my cottage cheese when most people use salt and pepper


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

I am a commercial/instrument rated pilot. That usually surprises people because I seldom really talk about it in day to day life. Family members tell more people that than I do.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm Basque


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I worked on a movie with a Basque guy. I tend to be very good at identifying accents, but his had me stumped.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

I was once in RFD-TV with a student that was in the running for a national award. 
I love banana and mayo (Dukes only) sandwiches. But the bananas need to be pretty ripe. I also eat sugar in my cottage cheese. 
My gggg-aunt was arrested as a rebel spy in the Civil War. She was with my gggg-grandpop at the time and had over 24 pounds of stuff hidden in her hoop skirts. She was imprisoned by Union authorities and almost died. When she was released, she went back to her illegal activities.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Tiempo said:


> Seeing as chances are I was wearing similar at the time, probably not..lol
> 
> It was actually for trying to break in the bathroom door when I was in there because he didn't think he should have to wait for anyone.


That was the same reason his face hit my fist at the Starwood one drunk night!! 

I almost married the daughter of Dennis Wilson of The Beach Boys.

I've played guitar and bass with folks like SRV, Joe Bonammasa, Rick James, Ricky Rockett, Brett Michaels, Zac Wyld(was my neighbor), Halford, Doro Pesch, many others, and of course The Beach boys. (I have un-realeased songs, scary songs from Brian...he wanted them distroyed, but Garby Leon...Fox exec....told me to take them, so I did! I miss Garby!!)

I fly rockets as a hobby, BIG rockets, and make cold process soap...when I have time, which isn't often.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

simi-steading said:


> I eat mayo on my fries... seriously.
> 
> .


I do too
It is a Dutch thing


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> I don't know if anything about me would surprise anybody.
> 1. I do have friends who are liberals, the old "live and let live" type though.
> .


Love ya


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> I'm Basque


That's very cool! I've known some people of Basque descent in Idaho.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh boy, I just googled basque and hit images. ........somehow it doesn't remind me of raddad!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

roadless said:


> oh boy, i just googgled basque and hit images. ........somehow it doesn't remind me of raddad!



hahahahaha !!!


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

I was born a lesbian trapped in a mans body


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

basketti said:


> That's very cool! I've known some people of Basque descent in Idaho.



Thank you, I grew up around my Grandpa's sheep camps in Northern Nevada on the boarder of Idaho. My Grandparents on my Moms side were from Rupert Idaho, so I also spent time there as a kid. I like idaho, my sister was born in Boise.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

roadless said:


> Oh boy, I just googled basque and hit images. ........somehow it doesn't remind me of raddad!



http://www.nabasque.org/old_nabo/NABO/npr.htm


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I remember a Basque shepherd in Utah complaining that some fighter pilots from Hill AFB were flying low on his herd and scaring his sheep. He'd lost a few. The pilots denied it but, one day, a pilot came in with a couple of holes from a 30-30 in his multimillion dollar machine. The Basque man had no further problems.


----------



## OffGridCooker (Jan 29, 2010)

I designed the most erricient charcoal grill on the planet (single wall type construction with no insulation)
Cooks 10 lb of chicken leg quarters with less than 1 pound of charcoal.


----------

